# eating causing thyroid symptoms??



## boat309 (Jul 11, 2013)

so a long story short i was diagnosed with graves disease about a year ago and it has been hell ever since, i have had very severe symptoms, anxiety and panic attacks, thyroid storms the whole 9 yards. but my biggest symptom has been then every time i eat i start to have really bad symptoms, i get very dizzy and my anxity goes threw the roof!! is the eating thing caused by the thyroid? and if it is will the RAI take care of it? the last 3 weeks have been the worse its been in a long time and my dr said that its time for the RAI.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... can you share with us what you are eating regularly that is causing this? If you are eating lots of salt or iodine (or seaweed), that could be a possible culprit. And if you have Celiac or gluten sensitivity, eating gluten could be irritating the immune system and thus causing antibodies to flare.

I'm not very well versed on Graves' -- I'm sure others will be along to help. But the fact that your doctor of all people is suggesting the RAI tells me that things are amiss.

hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

boat309 said:


> so a long story short i was diagnosed with graves disease about a year ago and it has been hell ever since, i have had very severe symptoms, anxiety and panic attacks, thyroid storms the whole 9 yards. but my biggest symptom has been then every time i eat i start to have really bad symptoms, i get very dizzy and my anxity goes threw the roof!! is the eating thing caused by the thyroid? and if it is will the RAI take care of it? the last 3 weeks have been the worse its been in a long time and my dr said that its time for the RAI.


There are some things that could drive you to despair when eating. Foods high in iodine, Glutens and alcohol.

It sounds like you need to go ahead and have that RAI. Have you had a radioactive uptake scan? Sometimes surgery is a better option; especially when you are in the advanced stages of hyperthyroidism

I had to have 3 RAI.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

I also have this. It doesn't matter what I eat. I'm avoiding foods high in iodine, and also trying to avoid gluten. Cut out coffee (sadness) and don't drink alcohol. After eating any meal, within 5 minutes I start to have heart palpitations. I haven't had any dizziness. Is this similar for you?


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

I've had this, too, and some days it's extra bad while other days it's tolerable. I think I've got it pinned down to being blood-sugar issues. When I have fruit or heavy carbs I get dizzy, feel faint, and have a panic attack. Since I've stopped eating anything sweet or carby, it hasn't happened.

I have to wonder if our blood sugar issues/insulin surges are more sensitive or aggravated by Graves Disease?

Sue


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe you're on to something there Dusting. From what I understand, reactive hypoglycemia can go hand in hand with thyroid conditions. Otherwise known as insulin autoimmune syndrome, or Hirata's Disease, it tends to be transient and has been documented mainly among Graves sufferers in Japan. I wonder though if it's not simply ignored in Western medicine simply because the symptoms are so similar to Graves itself.

I've had the same symptoms you are both describing for around half the length of time I've had thyroid symptoms. I figured out that I couldn't eat sugar or simple carbs without adding some kind of slow digesting protein to it, and I could forget ANY kind of carb or for breakfast no matter what I added to it. And yeah, I was one of those that liked whole grain pancakes or bagels and cream cheese with my breakfast proteins. Oddly enough, it got really, really (REALLY) bad for the first three or so weeks after my thyroidectomy, but then tapered off almost completely after that. Of course I still watch what I eat and haven't tried to break my morning rule, but so far, so good.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

OK, so I think we can assume that those of us with thyroid issues also have insulin/reactive hypoglycemic issues. I have tried to research to find out if it's worse when you're hyper or hypo (or the same) but I'm finding so very little information about it. I think you're right that western medicine discounts blood glucose issues since the symptoms mimic so many other conditions.

Kinda scared and discouraged to hear that yours got worse after TT, but VERY happy and relieved to hear it tapered off. And forewarned is forearmed, so I will be extra careful to always have protein and fat with any carbs or sweets and most especially in the weeks following my surgery.

My whole new life begins July 17th. 

FYI, when I went to see a nutritionist about 10 years ago for other things, he said it sounded as if I was a reactive hypoglycemic and told me to start swallowing extra virgin olive oil, two tablespoons per day, to keep some slow processing, healthy fat in my system at all times. I started doing that again about a week ago and haven't had an episode since. Makes sense.
Sue


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

You might try to stay completely away from the sugar for at least a few days to see how you react. My experience could be totally different than yours, but it was worrisome enough initially that it was worth the effort.

I didn't really think about it and had my TT on the 6th of December. Granted, my boys are pretty much grown and family far flung so we typically have low key holidays, but I had no clue that the holiday sweets would be my temporary downfall. One of the hubby's cousins sent fudge home with him after a visit, and of course I'm a chocoholic with a special penchant for fudge. One small piece later though and my head was literally swimming, I broke out in a sweat and ended up having to take a nap. I didn't touch sweets for two weeks solid after that and severely limited simple carbs. Even sweet tea fell to the wayside, and complex carbs became my testing meter. *Sigh* the things we do for our endocrine system. lol

Hmm, glad the olive oil works for you. I used it for.. ahem... other processing functions when I was hyper. I can't say I saw a difference in my glucose processing but I certainly could with what I was using it for. lol

Good luck with your surgery. I think you will be pleased with the final results. Even with the sugar problems the trip was *totally* worth it for me.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Well there goes my post-op pig out party! I was thinking of doing a splurge for a few days, having the perfect excuse to lay in bed and eat ice cream. :winking0014: I think my heart will tell me how I'm reacting..... when I eat fruit or crappy carbs it starts pounding out of my chest. Really glad you warned me, though..... it's something to watch out for and "test". I mentioned it to the surgeon during pre-op because I was at the point of trying to figure out why eating was making me feel bad but she didn't seem to think it had much to do with the thyroid. (shrug)

You needed olive oil while you were HYPER? Don't things get processed too quickly when you're hyper? I would think you'd need the oil when HYPO. I have colitis but the oil hasn't caused me a problem.... yet. Then again, I'm not taking a lot.... maybe 2-3 teaspoons throughout the entire day.

I keep preparing myself that after surgery I may get hit with a new set of challenges and problems, but I still think they will all be better than what I've been fighting with this battle.
Sue


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol sorry to rain on your parade. The pig out party is better for the days leading up to the surgery anyway, less likely to pack on the pounds when your body suddenly realizes 'there is no thyroid'. (channeled from Neo in The Matrix) And yes, my pound packing started almost immediately after my throat healed enough to start back on a regular diet. I personally don't do well on the synthetic T4 the surgeon put me on, but luckily had a doctor lined up soon after that would prescribe dessicated.

Let me clarify. I have Hashi's as well as Graves. The symptoms of each tend to cross over, even in people with only one. With two, I had all sorts of fun with mix and match side effects. For example, even though I had the fast heart rate my blood pressure stayed bottomed out constantly. No matter how hyper I got food continued to process slowly. I made the giant mistake of eating at 10:30 the night before my surgery thinking that it would keep me from getting hungry beforehand since I have delayed sleep disorder and don't fall asleep until well after midnight. Unfortunately I also get sick from anesthesia. Guess what I tossed up after the surgery? Anyway yeah, even though I was hyper I still had trouble in the colon department and olive oil was the only thing that kept me comfortable.

Maybe as a whole, those of us with hypoglycemic type symptoms should demand testing for autoimmune insulin disorder. From what I understand, those that have it carry the same autoimmune markers as individuals with diabetes type 1 during an episode. Since mine has been resolved thanks to the surgery it may well be too late on my end, but it's something to give future patients, and our doctors, a heads up about.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

StormFinch said:


> Lol sorry to rain on your parade. The pig out party is better for the days leading up to the surgery anyway, less likely to pack on the pounds when your body suddenly realizes 'there is no thyroid'. (channeled from Neo in The Matrix) And yes, my pound packing started almost immediately after my throat healed enough to start back on a regular diet. I personally don't do well on the synthetic T4 the surgeon put me on, but luckily had a doctor lined up soon after that would prescribe dessicated.
> 
> Let me clarify. I have Hashi's as well as Graves. The symptoms of each tend to cross over, even in people with only one. With two, I had all sorts of fun with mix and match side effects. For example, even though I had the fast heart rate my blood pressure stayed bottomed out constantly. No matter how hyper I got food continued to process slowly. I made the giant mistake of eating at 10:30 the night before my surgery thinking that it would keep me from getting hungry beforehand since I have delayed sleep disorder and don't fall asleep until well after midnight. Unfortunately I also get sick from anesthesia. Guess what I tossed up after the surgery? Anyway yeah, even though I was hyper I still had trouble in the colon department and olive oil was the only thing that kept me comfortable.
> 
> Maybe as a whole, those of us with hypoglycemic type symptoms should demand testing for autoimmune insulin disorder. From what I understand, those that have it carry the same autoimmune markers as individuals with diabetes type 1 during an episode. Since mine has been resolved thanks to the surgery it may well be too late on my end, but it's something to give future patients, and our doctors, a heads up about.


Yeah, you're a party pooper for sure.  But when my husband asked me last night if I wanted him to go out and get ice cream, I said "No, let's skip our weekend routine and wait until after surgery when I'll need creamy, cold substances." Maybe I'll take him up on it tonight instead.

Can I ask why you threw up after surgery? I thought they could give you something to avoid that...... throwing up after neck surgery does not sound like a good idea.
Sue


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

DustingMyselfOff said:


> Yeah, you're a party pooper for sure.  But when my husband asked me last night if I wanted him to go out and get ice cream, I said "No, let's skip our weekend routine and wait until after surgery when I'll need creamy, cold substances." Maybe I'll take him up on it tonight instead.
> 
> Can I ask why you threw up after surgery? I thought they could give you something to avoid that...... throwing up after neck surgery does not sound like a good idea.
> Sue


Lol Sorry!!! *ducks* Maybe fill your freezer with italian ices for after? Definitely grab the hubby and the car keys tonight though. 

No problem asking. I just get sick from anesthesia to the point that nothing works, and it gets worse each time I go under. (This made #4) I was given medication before, after and probably during. In fact, one of the nurses later told me that they threw the whole pharmacy at me. Luckily I was too groggy to remember much of it, but I do know it wasn't particularly fun. :confused0064:


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

StormFinch said:


> Lol Sorry!!! *ducks* Maybe fill your freezer with italian ices for after? Definitely grab the hubby and the car keys tonight though.
> 
> No problem asking. I just get sick from anesthesia to the point that nothing works, and it gets worse each time I go under. (This made #4) I was given medication before, after and probably during. In fact, one of the nurses later told me that they threw the whole pharmacy at me. Luckily I was too groggy to remember much of it, but I do know it wasn't particularly fun. :confused0064:


Well now you're confusing me. If I need to be careful about my sugar intake after surgery why do you suggest Italian ice? I think that would totally do me in..... almost pure sugar with no fat or protein to counter it. At least ice cream has fat to slow down the sugar process. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Geez, so sorry you were sick after anesthesia. But that leads me to even more questions: if you are that sensitive to it, is there danger of it happening while they're still working on you? If you were too groggy to remember then what's to say you can't throw up while the breathing tube is down your throat? See. .. I'm just giving myself something new to worry about because I'm much too calm about my upcoming surgery. :confused0068:

I'm gonna go eat ice cream and practice not throwing up. LOL
Sue


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, not being clear. The italian ices I make don't sweeten with sugar. It mainly just pureed fruit.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/strawberry-italian-ice

LOL Quit worrying! You'll be fine.

I did warn the anesthesiologist, both well before and right before the surgery, and I'm sure they know how to deal with that kind of thing. I actually only got a little queasy after my first surgery, so it seems to be something that takes multiple surgeries to become a problem. Needless to say, I certainly don't plan on ever having an elective done. So much for my boob job!  :tongue0013:


----------

